# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 07/2010



## PCGH_Stephan (26. April 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 07/2010


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. April 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "CPU-Kühler-Historie"

Testsieger 04/2010 im PCGH-Preisvergleich:
Danamics  LMX Superleggera (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3) (100900100)
Danamics  LMX Superleggera (Sockel 775/1156/1366) (100900110)
Online-Test:
Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler  Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test

Testsieger 06/2009 im PCGH-Preisvergleich:
Prolimatech  Megahalems Rev. B Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1156/1366)
Online-Test:
Prolimatech  Megahalems: Test bei PCGH Extreme

Testsieger 12/2007 und 12/2008 im PCGH-Preisvergleich:
Thermalright  IFX-14 Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/AM2/AM2+/AM3)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. April 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *1.024 vs. 2.048 MiByte* aus der Printausgabe PC Games  Hardware 07/2010,  Seite 40  ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.2
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.3​* Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und      Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;      9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
• Crysis Warhead v1.1 inkl. PCGH Uber-Config
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 

*Weitere Informationen und nützliche Links*
•                      Crysis Warhead: PCGH-exklusive "Uber"-Quality und   Performance-Configs 
• Stalker  Clear Sky: Complete Mod zum Download bereit plus Screenshots 
• Stalker:  Grandiose Optik dank Complete Mod 
• Oblivion:  Spiele-Klassiker mit Maximalgrafik durch Mods

• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung    auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware       registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie       sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME      Ihren  Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und    anderen    Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,       Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (28. April 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Die Speicher-Zeitreise* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 07/2010, Seite 94 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um das Interview mit Corsair zur Zukunft des Arbeitsspeichers im Artikel unbringen zu können, mussten wir es kürzen. Das komplette Interview mit Alex Rüdinger (oben, Technisches Marketing) und Andy Wett (unten, Sales Director Westeuropa) von Corsair finden Sie hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_PCGH: DDR3-Speicher hat seit der Veröffentlichung zahlreiche Taktsteigerungen erlebt: Mittlerweile werden die ersten Module angeboten, deren Spezifikation DDR3-2000 übersteigt. Werden wir in den nächsten Monaten weitere Taktsteigerungen erleben?_

  Corsair: Corsairs Lab-Team verbringt neben dem Testen und Tuning von SSDs, UFDs und Netzteilen unheimlich viel Zeit mit der Konfiguration und dem Test von Arbeitsspeicher.  High-End-Screening-Maschinen – hier werden Chips nach Geschwindigkeiten und Latenzen selektiert – sind immer erst der Anfang, dann schauen wir, wie weit wir die Module treiben können. 

  Spezielle Kühllösungen, wie unsere DHX-/Dominator-Platinen gingen beispielsweise aus solchen Tests hervor. DDR3-2000 schaffen wir mittlerweile locker und bieten hier ein Modul über den regulären Handel an. Handselektierte Module schaffen bereits DDR3-2400! Solche High-End-Module lassen sich leider nur in begrenzten Stückzahlen herstellen, weswegen wir solche  nur über unseren eigenen Online-Shop vertreiben. Wir haben noch schnellere Module, die wir z.B. in unserem Blog gepostet haben. Aktueller Rekord ist DDR3-2906, aufgestellt mit einem unserer  GTX1-Module  http://blog.corsair.com/?p=2330 .Wir sind sicher, dass wir bald noch schneller werden können, Speed ist unser Hobby… 

_PCGH: Corsair bietet unter anderem DDR3-1600-Module mit den niedrigen Latenzen 6-6-6-20 an. Können wir in absehbarer Zeit mit besseren Timings rechnen oder gibt es hier physikalische Grenzen?_

  Corsair: Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass wir die physikalischen Grenzen mit CAS 6 und Frequenzen von DDR3-1600 und mehr bereits erreicht haben.  Ich denke, dass es sehr schwierig, im Endeffekt sogar unmöglich sein sollte, ein High-Speed-DDR3-Modul mit einer CAS-Latenz von nur 5 Zyklen oder weniger zu fertigen.

_PCGH: Manche DDR3-Module laufen mit 1,3 Volt anstelle der üblichen 1,5 Volt. Seht ihr hier einen wichtigen Trend für Desktop-Speicher, bei dem sogar noch niedrigere Spannungen möglich sind?_

  Corsair: Speicher mit niedrigen Spannungen ist vor allem ein Trend für Server…  Aufgrund der großen Anzahl von Modulen pro Server und der enormen Anzahl von Servern, beispielsweise in Serverfarmen von Banken, Versicherungen, Betreibern von Suchmaschinen oder Webseiten-Diensten, stellt hier der Stromvberbrauch der  Speichermodule einen signifikanten Anteil der Kosten dar. Doch in jedem halbwegs leistungsorientierten Desktop-PC verbrauchen die CPUs und Grafik-Prozessoren ein Vielfaches mehr an Energie, als das RAM. Mit anderen Worten: Eine Einsparung von 10 bis 20 Prozent beim Stromverbrauch der Arbeitsspeicher würde kaum einen signifikanten Effekt haben.

_PCGH: Wann können wir voraussichtlich – unabhängig von der Plattform – mit den ersten DDR4-Modulen für Desktop-PCs rechnen?_

  DDR4 für Desktops ist noch sehr, sehr  weit entfernt. Mit der aktuellen Architektur bietet DDR3 eine ausreichen große Bandbreite, um die CPUs kontinuierlich mit Daten zu versorgen. DDR4 wird dann an den Start gehen, wenn an irgendeinem Punkt ganz dringend eine dermaßen größere Bandbreite benötigt werden sollte, welche die enorm hohen Kosten für die Entwicklung und Produktion vor allem bei den Herstellern der Speicherchips, rechtfertigen. Ich denke, dass wir DDR4 kaum vor 2013 im Desktop sehen werden.


_PCGH: Ab wann wird nichtflüchtiger Hauptspeicher voraussichtlich ein Thema sein?_

  Wir gehen davon aus, dass DRAM-basierter Arbeitsspeicher im PC-Segment noch für mehrere weitere System-Architekturen der Standard bleiben wird. Die aktuelle Charakteristik von Flash-Speichern ist schlicht und einfach nicht für Arbeitsspeicher-Einsatz geeignet. Arbeitspeicher  schreibt ständig sehr große Daten-Blöcke, doch ist die Anzahl solcher Schreibvorgänge bei Flash pro Zelle – im Gegensatz zu DRAM, wo beliebig oft geschrieben werden kann – relativ limitiert. So langsam erscheinen die ersten Lösungen für Flash am Horizont, um diese Limitierungen zu beheben, doch sind diese noch „meilenweit“ davon entfernt,  überhaupt gefertigt werden zu können – und das zum günstigen Preis. Mit anderen Worten: Wir werden uns mit Sicherheit noch locker die nächsten zehn oder zwölf Jahre mit DRAM als Arbeitsspeicher auseinander zu setzen haben... ​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. April 2010)

Bonusmaterial: Die besten Hilfsprogramme für Grafikkarten

*Aktuelle Treiber/Tools von AMD und Nvidia:*
• AMD Ati Catalyst-Treiber 10.4 für Radeon-Grafikkarten: Radeon-Treiber Catalyst 10.4 WHQL im Download: Viele Bugfixes und Performance-Verbesserungen - radeon
• AMD Ati Stream SDK für OpenCL-Unterstützung: ATI Stream SDK v2.1 with OpenCL? 1.0 Support | AMD Developer Central
• Nvidia Geforce-Treiber (197.55/197.45): Nvidia Treiber Download: Geforce-Treiber 197.55 WHQL für GF100-GPUs mit 4-Wege-SLI - nvidia, geforce treiber whql, radeon catalyst treiber beta, geforce treiber beta, radeon catalyst treiber whql
• Nvidia nTune 6.06:NVIDIA DRIVERS 6.06


*Hilfsprogramme von Drittanbietern*
• Nvidia Inspector 1.7: OrbLog  Blog Archive  NVIDIA Inspector – Tool
• OpenCL-z 0.1.36: http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencl-z/
• Cuda-z 0.5.95: CUDA-Z
• GPU Caps Viewer 1.8.6: GPU Caps Viewer: Graphics Card Information Utility, GPU Temperature, OpenGL and OpenCL API Support, OpenCL NVIDIA CUDA API Support | oZone3D.Net
• DXVA-Checker: Bluesky's Home Page

• MSI Afterburner
• Evga Precision
• Evga GPU Voltage Tuner: EVGA | EVGA GPU Voltage Tuner | EVGA GPU Voltage Tuner

*PCGH-Artikel im PDF-Format:*
• Der PCGH Rivatuner Guide


----------



## PCGH_Chris (3. Mai 2010)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Prozessoren in der Praxis"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Prozessortools*


Intel Turbo Boost Monitor
TMonitor
Core2MaxPerf


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Megatest: 40 Monitore

*Rund 1.000 Messungen hat die PC Games Hardware für diese Marktübersicht vorgenommen, um in fünf Zoll-Klassen die besten LC-Displays zu küren.

*Bildschirme im Test:*
19/20 Zoll
• Hyundai N94WD
• Benq G922 HDL
• Acer X203HC
• Iiyama Prolite E1908WS
• Samsung Syncmaster F2080 

22 Zoll
•  Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ
• LG Flatron E2240T
• Acer H223HQBMID
• Samsung Syncmaster 2243WM
• Fujitsu Scenicview P22W-5 ECO IPS
• LG W2220P
• Asus VH222H
• Philips Brilliance 220C1SW
• Iiyama Prolite E2210HDS
• Benq G2222HDL

23 Zoll
•  Dell Alienware Optx AW2310
•  LG E2350V
•  Samsung Syncmaster XL2370
•  Hyundai V236WD
•  Asus MS238H

24 Zoll
•  Asus LS246H
•  Acer GD245HQ
•  Samsung Syncmaster B2430L
•  LG W2486L
•  Benq G2420HDBL
•  Iiyama Prolite B2409HDS
•  Hyundai W243D
•  Asus VW246H
•  Medion Akoya X55005 (MD20160)
•  Eizo Foris FX2431 *ACHTUNG!* Messfehler Inputlag: Statt 7 nur 38 Millisekunden!

27 bis 30 Zoll
 • Samsung Syncmaster P2770H 
 • Iiyama Prolite E2710HDS 
 • Benq M2700HD 
 • Acer B273Hymidhz 
 • Dell Ultrasharp U2711 
 • Samsung Syncmaster 275T Plus 
 • Asus 27T1E 
 • LG Flatron M2762D 
 • Eizo Flexscan SX3031W 
 • LG Flatron W3000H 

*Korrektur Testtabelle Seite 103 (Zwischennoten):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testmethoden erklärt*

*Weitere  Informationen*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
 
*   Weitere Links zum Thema*
• Mysterium Input-Lag entschlüsselt

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware  registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie  sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount  sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren,  sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls  mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.         

​


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Der High-End-Vorteil* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 07/2010, Seite 90 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Update: Kurz vor Heftabgabe zeigte uns Asus den brandneuen ROG Dude (siehe Bild) – eine Tochterplatine für das High-End-Board Rampage III Extreme. Darauf sitzen vier PCI-E-x16-Slots und zwei NF200-SLI-Chips, die Vier-Wege-SLI oder Quad-Crossfire mit viermal 16 Lanes ermöglichen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt lief unser Artikel zum Rampage III Extreme (ab Seite 90) schon praktisch durch die Druckerpressen – daher wird der ROG Dude dort noch nicht erwähnt.
 
 Weitere Infos zum ROG Dude finden Sie bei unserer News-Meldung:
Asus Rampage III Extreme per Daughter-Board mit 4-Wege-SLI - der ROG Dude kommt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Getestete Produkte im Preisvergleich:

*• Sockel 1366: Asus Rampage III Extreme
• Sockel 1366: EVGA X58 4 Way SLI Classified
• Sockel 1366: Gigabyte X58A-UD9
• Sockel AM3: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
• Sockel 1156: Gigabyte P55A-UD7


*Verwendete Grafikmods für Spiele:*

• Crysis: Widet2-Benchmark
• GTA4: ENB-Series-Mod


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *20 Grafikkarten auf dem Prüfstand* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 07/2010,  Seite 25 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*:

• Powercolor Radeon HD 5830 PCS+
• MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk – Top-Produkt in PCGH 04/2010
• Asus EAH5830 Direct Cu
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5770 PCS++ – Spar-Tipp
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5830
• HIS Radeon HD 5770 Iceq 5 Turbo
• Gigabyte R577UD-1GD
• Gigabyte R583UD-1GD
• Club 3D Radeon HD 5770 (Club-3D-Design)
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5750 SCS3
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 Toxic (Full Retail)
• Zotac Geforce GTX 480
• Asus ENGTX480
• Asus Matrix 5870/2DIS/2GD5
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+ – Top-Produkt in PCGH 06/2010
• Gigabyte Radeon HD 5870 Super Overclock
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Toxic/2G (Full Retail) - Top-Produkt
• Zotac Geforce GTX 470
• Asus ENGTX470
• MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.2
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.3
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und    Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;    9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%     Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem neuen  Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das     Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
_• Gigabyte HD 5830 BIOS: GV-R583UD-1GD - GIGABYTE - Support&Download -  Graphics Accelerator - BIOS
• Gigabyte HD 5870 SO BIOS: GV-R587SO-1GD - GIGABYTE - Support&Download -  Graphics Accelerator - BIOS_
• Geforce-Treiber  257.15 im Test: Mehr Fps, mehr  Bildqualität - plus: Nvidia-Interview

• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung  auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware     Preise
• Info: Microloops Vapor-Chamber-Technologie bei Microloops


Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware     registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie     sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME     Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und   anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,     Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2010)

Bonusmaterial OC-Special

Getestete CPUs:
AMD  Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 140W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGIBOX)
AMD  Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX)
Intel  Core 2 Duo E8400 (C0), 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80570E8400)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0) bei Intel
Intel  Core i5-655K, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed
Intel  Core i7-875K, 4x 2.93GHz, boxed

Verwendete Mainboards (CPU-OC-Tests):
Sockel 1156: ASUS  Maximus III Formula, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBAI0-G0EAY00Z)
Sockel 775: ASUS  Rampage Extreme, X48 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIB5Q0-G0EAY00Z)
Sockel AM3: ASUS  Crosshair IV Formula, 890FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBCN0-G0EAY00Z)

Getestete RAM-Module:
Crucial  Ballistix Tracer BLUE DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600)  (BL2KIT25664TB1608)
G.Skill  RipJaws DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333)  (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH)


----------



## PCGH_Chris (10. Mai 2010)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Windows-7-Probleme beheben"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spiele*


Worms

*Updates*


UNC-Erweiterung für die Windows-Desktop-Suche
Verbindungsschicht-Topologieerkennungs-Antwortprogramm
 
*Tools*


Richcopy (Download -Link ganz oben auf der Seite)
Bluescreenview
Winbubble
Fixwin
Windows Debugging Tools
Windows AIK


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (11. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *140er-Triple-Radiatoren*  aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 07/2010, Seite 76 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich  (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*
• Aquacomputer  Airplex Revolution 420/360
• Hardware  Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 420
• Hardware  Labs Black Ice SR1 420
• Magicool  Slim Triple 420
• Phobya  G-Changer 420

nicht gelistet:
• Koolance 3 x 140mm Copper  (High Flow)

*Testsystem im Überblick*
• Core i7-920 @ 4,2  Ghz (1,300 Volt)
• Evga X58 3x SLI Classified
• MSI NX6600GT
•  Corsair DDR3-1600
• Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra
• Alphacool  Yellowstone
• Magicool AGB 250

*Weitere Informationen*
•  So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​


----------



## Daniel_M (14. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *AM3: gut und günstig* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 07/2010, Seite 84 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Asus M4A87TD/USB3
• Biostar TA870+
• Gigabyte 870A-UD3
• MSI 870A-G54
 
 

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
• MSI Radeon HD 4870, 1 GiByte
• Scythe Shuriken
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 8-8-8-24, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Mobile CPUs im Check* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 07/2010, Seite 130/131.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• Übersicht AMD Danube-Plattform
• Übersicht AMD Nile-Plattform
• Übersicht Intel Mobile-CPUs
• Benchmarks von Notebookjournal
• Benchmarks von Notebookcheck




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *GTX 470 done right?* aus der Printausgabe PC Games  Hardware 07/2010,  Seite 36 ff.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Der Proband im Preisvergleich*:

• Noch nicht verfügbar!
• Palit Geforce GTX 470 im Nvidia-Referenzdesign

*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.2
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.3
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem neuen   Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
• Verweis zu *20 Grafikkarten im Test*
• Geforce-Treiber  257.15 im Test: Mehr Fps, mehr Bildqualität - plus: Nvidia-Interview
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung   auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware      registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie      sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME      Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und    anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,      Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------

